# DIY Bow vise



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

that's very innovative.i like it alot


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

nice job! I like it, going to steel your idea and build one for myself.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Good idea! Personally, the vises that screw into the stab threads do not apeal to me. I made a crude, but effective, vise from two pieces of flat steel and a $5 toggle clamp from Harbor Freight.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Very nicely done!!!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Where and how much are those bolts with the rachet style handle?


----------



## Hsaltz (Mar 30, 2013)

Ruttnwapati, not sure the cost they were left over from a project at work.


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

search adjustable handles in google and see what you get. here is a link to some on amazon for 5.84 per pair.

http://www.amazon.com/Amico-Length-Machine-Adjustable-Handles/dp/B008999L4K


----------

